# Lightning sparks the frog room!



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

We have a storm passing by right now and once the Thunder and Lightning started the frogs started going crazy. My males are calling and the females are stroking backs!  

-Mike-


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah tornado quality weather just passed thru here and my colons and uyamas are going nuts


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nothing like a good storm to get everyone all worked up!
As a matter of fact, we have one heading this way also.

How romantic!

John


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah the same one that just came through here


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Negative ions!

The change in barometric pressure gets them going!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine still didn't call...
Even with the mistking recordings...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What frogs and sexes are they?


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

two FG vents. They were sold to me as a possible pair, but they were only 5-6 months old or so. I have been worried that they are females, and now that they are 7-8 months old, still no calling.
Just sad cause it is confirming my thoughts. Haha


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Negative ions!
> 
> The change in barometric pressure gets them going!


lol how the hell do you know these things Chris?! 

We had crazy weather a couple days ago - and we woke up to azureus eggs.  I guess it wasn't a coincidence!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I used to breed arboreal vipers, pythons and boas. The surest way to get breeding was opening the window during a big, loud, summer lightning storm. I assume the same holds true for frogs. In fact...lot of women will list these storms as a turn on in surveys! (don't ask me how I know that either...I read (and used to date) a lot I guess.

If you do some research around environmental changes during these storms you will be able to put 1 and 1 together. That said I haven't done empirical and objective studies so these are just my observations and opinions.

Chris


----------



## revolution (Aug 3, 2009)

so do you think it is the barometric pressure changing, or do you think it is the sounds that stimulates them?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Mikembo said:


> We have a storm passing by right now and once the Thunder and Lightning started the frogs started going crazy. My males are calling and the females are stroking backs!
> 
> -Mike-


 
Man that storm came out of nowhere, it actually started a fire in santee.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I could have sworn the lightning was sitting right on top of my house! There was no delay between flash and boom! it shook the floor! Crazy storm!  On the plus side I got some eggs out of it.

-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Congrats on th eggs! There was a few like that over this wat as well.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Omg that is soo cool that the frogs and other animals know when that kind of stuff is going on.. We had a big Thunder Storm here in central Cali yesterday and when I came back today all of my frogs had laid a brand new clutches of eggs. It was amazing. Haa I just thought I got lucky! lol very intresting..


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> I could have sworn the lightning was sitting right on top of my house! There was no delay between flash and boom! it shook the floor! Crazy storm!  On the plus side I got some eggs out of it.
> 
> -Mike-


The one in CT WAS on top of my house. 
Check out what landed.
And this was just a branch of the tree... Not even the main one either... (BIG tree. haha)


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

MeiKVR6 said:


> lol how the hell do you know these things Chris?!
> 
> We had crazy weather a couple days ago - and we woke up to azureus eggs.  I guess it wasn't a coincidence!


This isnt new science. The delta in barometric pressure indicate change in weather patterns, such as potential precipitation, rain/snow. Lots of amphibians who take advantage of minimal rainfall are hardwired to sense this. No phenomena, just nature, for ya. 

Humans can tell the difference, as well. You just have to pay attention. Ask anyone who's had knee/arthritis problems....

... I've had reconstructive ACL surgery, and guess what?!... it rained the other night and after watching TV I found a clutch of eggs under my cushion! whoa!!! LOL


----------

